# A music thread by Peter Parker



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 29, 2009)

Who is the guy who gets into the wedding dances on Old School and The Hangover, saying 'fuck' in all these slow dance songs, and really getting into it running all over with his mic?

Also, I post some videos for your enjoyment:

[youtube]HaVXfHZv50Y[/youtube]

Also, from the movie 'Spun' the best cover of any song ever: The Number of the Beast

[youtube]1lvc1t9AD5I[/youtube]

[youtube]DyoknbvXlwM[/youtube]

[youtube]D67kmFzSh_o[/youtube]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

Who is the guy who gets into the wedding dances on Old School and The Hangover, saying 'fuck' in all these slow dance songs, and really getting into it running all over with his mic?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Who is the guy who gets into the wedding dances on Old School and The Hangover, saying 'fuck' in all these slow dance songs, and really getting into it running all over with his mic?


Rolf Harris.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Rolf Harris.


This ain't it dude.

[youtube]lwtnBm8glPE[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Ha ha thanks dude, downloading right now.


Downloading what?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Downloading what?


What? I don't see Rolf Harris as the singer from Old School or The Hangover... And who said anything about downloading anything?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess not..

[youtube]UTHnQZ7D1Qk[/youtube]


----------



## jact55 (Oct 31, 2009)

huh, speaking of nerdy fuck, you created a user name just to get back at fdd.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> What? I don't see Rolf Harris as the singer from Old School or The Hangover... And who said anything about downloading anything?


You did, I quoted you saying it in post #5 in this thread you later edited it to what appears in post #4..


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> You did, I quoted you saying it in post #5 in this thread you later edited it to what appears in post #4..


Yeah, then I found out you lied, I had to edit.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

jact55 said:


> huh, speaking of nerdy fuck, you created a user name just to get back at fdd.


Are you in the right thread?


----------



## Secret Jardin (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Who is the guy who gets into the wedding dances on Old School and The Hangover, saying 'fuck' in all these slow dance songs, and really getting into it running all over with his mic?


The Band from the movies your talking about is called the Dan Band.

The lead singer is Dan Finnerty. You tube him you can see his songs.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

Secret Jardin said:


> The Band from the movies your talking about is called the Dan Band.
> 
> The lead singer is Dan Finnerty. You tube him you can see his songs.


Thank you.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Thank you.


No problem glad to help!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


>


How did you post with no characters? I usually have to put 10.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> How did you post with no characters? I usually have to put 10.


just took a pic from my album (pics) copied it and inserted the link at the bottom of my pic copy the first code the http code and where it says insert image(top of page).
just delete the initial http so the box is blank and paste your pic in there
with the http code click ok and it should show.

LUDA.
(hope that helps).


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> just took a pic from my album (pics) copied it and inserted the link at the bottom of my pic copy the first code the http code and where it says insert image(top of page).
> just delete the initial http so the box is blank and paste your pic in there
> with the http code click ok and it should show.
> 
> ...


No, it doesn't at all. There was no picture in your post! When I hit quote it was blank! Sorry, but I'm totally missing out on what you're trying to explain.

Try and break it down more, you can't roll a fat nugget into a joint without breaking it down.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 31, 2009)

can you see the picture now ????????


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Oct 31, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> can you see the picture now ????????


One white pixel?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 1, 2009)

.....................................


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 2, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> .....................................


What?.....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 2, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> What?.....


 


can you see the pics now ?????????.

LUDA.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 2, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> can you see the pics now ?????????.
> 
> LUDA.


You are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
You wanna stop running your mouth with your fucking retard Av don't ya?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 4, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> You wanna stop running your mouth with your fucking retard Av don't ya?


Can _you _see his pics?


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 7, 2009)

No I can't


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> No I can't


Well then I call him out on a fail and you said I was 'running my mouth' and had a 'retard av.' I now finish.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 8, 2009)

I like music threads. This one just fucking bombed though. lol.

Allow me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc2coufE-Hc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pAE5G5OBzw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxDmsJftkjw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe1ScoePqVA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbdyrRlYR2E


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Airwave said:


> I like music threads. This one just fucking bombed though. lol.
> 
> Allow me:
> 
> ...


I see this,
[youtube]qe1ScoePqVA[/youtube]

and raise you this:
[youtube]-Sl5VurCaIQ[/youtube]


----------



## Airwave (Nov 8, 2009)

Disco flex?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Airwave said:


> Disco flex?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c


Embed, asshole. [Giving you some tough love here]

[ youtube] "the part of the URL after the v= sign" [ /youtube]

Without a single space in that block.

I'll do this video, you quote me and just look at how it's done.

[youtube]_jLGa4X5H2c[/youtube]


----------

